# Eclipse_Visual Editor Problem



## DarkJava (2. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit mit Eclipse und dem Visual Editor. Hatte auch alles ganz gut funktioniert. Vor einiger Zeit musste ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen und habe nun das Problem dass ich zwar eine Visual Class anlegen kann, Eclipse aber z.B. javax.swing.SwingUtilities nicht mehr kennt oder JFram und so weiter. 
Wenn ich aber ein altes Projekt öffne, in dem graphische Elemente vorkammen, mekert er nicht rum.

Hoffe einer von euch hat eine Idee woran das liegen kann. (Jdk ist auch installiert [7 Update 5, glaub ich])

Gruß DarkJava


----------



## DarkJava (2. Nov 2012)

Okay, bin selbst auf eine Lösung gekommen, falls einer von euch auch mal dieses oder ein ähnliches Problem hat, hier die Lösung:

_Projekt-Properties -> Java-Build-Path -> Libraries -> JRE-System Library -> Edit:
Und hier Alternate JRE auswählen_

Das funtkioniert nur für das aktuelle Projekt, aber es kann sein dass die nächste Methode für ALLE folgenden Projekte funtkioniert, so müsst ihr es nicht immer wieder neu einstellen (halt für jedes einzelne Projekt):

_Bei einem neuen Projekt anlegen. Im ersten Fenster bei JRE, den dritten Punkt anklicken („Use default JRE“)_

Als ich danach zur Probe mal noch ein weiteres Projekt angelegt hatte, war der Punkt immer noch markiert. Wäre also eventuell eine Lösung für alle weiteren Projekte.

Gruß DarkJava :toll:


----------



## nillehammer (2. Nov 2012)

> Hab selbst ne Lösung gefunden.


Schreib bitte noch kurz, welche. Für den Fall, dass jemand die Forensuche benutzt, wird er nicht enttäuscht.


----------

